# Trojan Colt ?



## DrainBrain57 (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone owned or used the Trojan Colt? I am considering buying one, but i do not know anybody who has used one. I know that it is a copycat of the Spartan 100, which I do have. I also am told that the Trojan is all American made. Any insight on this would be appreciated!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DrainBrain57 said:


> Has anyone owned or used the Trojan Colt? I am considering buying one, but i do not know anybody who has used one. I know that it is a copycat of the Spartan 100, which I do have. I also am told that the Trojan is all American made. Any insight on this would be appreciated!


Is it ribbed and scented ?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Why post an intro?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/







Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Post an intro, Jerry is a Trojan rep. http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/jerrymac-32/


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep jerrys a trojan man


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Put your intro here...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


That way everybody knows where it is and all the hazing and beration can be confined to one thread. :blink:








Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Fixed, carry on.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have used the Colt the only difference between it and the Spartan is the cable and the colt is slightly heavier IMO.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the colt and the 100 and think of them as the same unit I grab different drums and they all interchange I see them as the same unit.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone try the cordless colt?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

seweratz (Ron) used one and said it was great I think he was doing roof drains commercial building.


----------

